# Just started therapy



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all, so I just started therapy a couple of days ago. Been dealing with IBS for a year and a half or so. IBS-D specifically. Had CBC by a gastroenterologist all negative, no celiac, no gluten intolerance. Did a food diary, eliminated wheat didn't really do much. Gave me levsin, that didn't really do much. However, I did start exercising and went to a therapist. He wanted me to make a list of all my worries and then we would whittle them down together. He seems like he's got a lot of good ideas and I was wondering if anyone else has gotten good help with CBT?


----------



## gastastic (Dec 12, 2016)

I see someone everyother week. What it has helped me do is get proactive, keeps anxiety in check, and helps me deal with potential stressors that aren't helpful. Not cheap but it's worth it. I figure IBS has raised my monthly expenses by $300-400. Kicks you in the gut AND steals your wallet!


----------

